# MK6 Jetta 2.0L MTF



## VwAndrew2016 (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi,

Does anybody know the grade or part number for gear oil for my 2011 Jetta 2.0l 5-speed?

I cant seem to find much info.

GL-4 or GL-5??


----------



## Sagginwagen (Oct 15, 2018)

G070726a2
It’s a GL-4


----------



## A.Junkie (Sep 19, 2019)

Pennzoil Synchromesh.

The End.

https://www.pennzoil.com/en_us/prod...ls/synchromesh-manual-transmission-fluid.html


----------

